# HLW coaches



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all

Anyone happen to know how wide the HLW coaches are?


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

The one I have is about 4.25" or 10.5mm.



















Started out as











Craig


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

And what kind of car is it now? Still selling stuff, I see.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

In order to make it 1/32 it would be great if it was 10mm








But I guess 10.5mm is also a good start


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jerry, I think that question was for me.

That is Doc Pfizers private car. It's available to book personal excursions. Comes with a completely stocked bar, Doc's magic blue elixir and shady lady.... oops, attendant.











Want to book an adventure?









Hagen - that was the car width... not the roof width.



Craig


----------



## tiespike (Jan 6, 2008)

10.5mm is less than 1/2" wide, kinda thin, for G Gauge, don't you think? 
25.4mm to the inch- 4.25" = 107.95mm for all you, non metrical people. 
regards 
Dave


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By tiespike on 01/26/2009 8:34 PM
10.5mm is less than 1/2" wide, kinda thin, for G Gauge, don't you think? 
25.4mm to the inch- 4.25" = 107.95mm for all you, non metrical people. 
regards 
Dave

Doh 
Ofcourse, it should be 4" or 10.16*cm*


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL! Yup! Guilty of misreading cm as mm.....









Craig


----------

